# The INTJ ENFP



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Hook up thread.


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

[Insert random spam here]

...Hey, wait a moment. I fit one third of this thread's title! :shocked:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this for random hooking up over the internet?


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Grey said:


> Is this for random hooking up over the internet?


Depends on the INTJ and the ENFP


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah, the old INTJ ENFP oxymoron. When fire and ice meet : when unstoppable force meets immovable object.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*first ENFP makes an entrance into the INTJ lair*

I always wondered if the attraction is also the other way around, INTJ female and ENFP male.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

alizée le fluff said:


> *first ENFP makes an entrance into the INTJ lair*
> 
> I always wondered if the attraction is also the other way around, INTJ female and ENFP male.


Not really, INT males look for partners that surpass them; the ENFP raises them up and outwits them often and they love it. The INT females tend towards ENTs or ISTs because they feel the need for their partner to be on parity with them. (I read this somewhere but I can't remember where)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not going to hook up with anyone, but I wanna join!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I once read that an INFJ is a combination of an INTJ and ENFP. I'm perfectly fine in hooking up with myself, thank you very much.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Res said:


> I once read that an INFJ is a combination of an INTJ and ENFP. I'm perfectly fine in hooking up with myself, thank you very much.


INTJ = assholes
ENFP = crazy
INFJ = ???

Only joking! Gotta love you INFJ dudes, we find you - dare I say it - cute.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> INTJ = assholes
> ENFP = crazy
> INFJ = ???
> 
> Only joking! Gotta love you INFJ dudes, we find you - dare I say it - cute.


Crazy? Whaaat?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

InvisibleJim said:


> INTJ = assholes
> ENFP = crazy
> INFJ = ???
> 
> Only joking! Gotta love you INFJ dudes, we find you - dare I say it - cute.


Come on InvisibleJim, it's basic math. Crazy assholes.

<3


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

InvisibleJim said:


> Ah, the old INTJ ENFP oxymoron. When fire and ice meet : when unstoppable force meets immovable object.


Heeey, wait a second. I had an ENTP today calling himself "the unstoppable force" and me "the immovable object" while we were discussing a hypothetical sketch between us. (That would be INTx and ENTP "sitting in a tree"...)

Nevertheless,
Ni + Ne = chemistry!
(or INxJ + ENxP)


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Scientists are very sexy...kinda go for geeks (not to imply that all scientists are geeks)...:blushed:


----------



## Raistlin (Jun 21, 2009)

INTJs are quite fun. I like bouncing around them while they observe my extrovertedness in pure horror.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I'm not going to hook up with anyone, but I wanna join!


How does this work if you aren't an active participant? Are you like a coach on the sideline? Just a part of it.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

INFJ=passion

INTJ=single-minded intensity


----------

